# USAA Deductible "Gotcha!"



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

All so called "rideshare coverage" policies are not the same. If you're involved in an accident with Uber you'll pay a $1000 deductible and with Lyft it's $2000... even if you have USAA "rideshare coverage". That's a lot of money.

If you have State Farm or Geico rideshare coverage... you'll only pay your normal deductible (typically $500).


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Authority said:


> All so called "rideshare coverage" policies are not the same. If you're involved in an accident with Uber you'll pay a $1000 deductible and with Lyft it's $2000... even if you have USAA "rideshare coverage". That's a lot of money.
> 
> If you have State Farm or Geico rideshare coverage... you'll only pay your normal deductible (typically $500).


I thought Lyft's deductible was $2500. Did they lower it recently?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I thought Lyft's deductible was $2500. Did they lower it recently?


Touché even worse then... I don't do much Lyft. That's a devastating deductible if you don't have other coverage.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Authority said:


> All so called "rideshare coverage" policies are not the same. If you're involved in an accident with Uber you'll pay a $1000 deductible and with Lyft it's $2000... even if you have USAA "rideshare coverage". That's a lot of money.
> 
> If you have State Farm or Geico rideshare coverage... you'll only pay your normal deductible (typically $500).


If you have a 500.00 deductible & do ridesharing, read everything twice even syllable by syllable and make sure you're ahead of the game.

I also have 500.0 deductible w/AAA so I know it's possible but never forget to CYA.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

IR12 said:


> If you have a 500.00 deductible & do ridesharing, read everything twice even syllable by syllable and make sure you're ahead of the game.
> 
> I also have 500.0 deductible w/AAA so I know it's possible but never forget to CYA.


I wasn't aware AAA offered rideshare thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I thought Lyft's deductible was $2500. Did they lower it recently?


History shows Lyft only lowers pay.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Authority said:


> I wasn't aware AAA offered rideshare thanks I'll check it out!


My AAA policy specifically excludes any commercial use of covered vehicles, whether it's ride share, packages, food, newspapers, etc.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My AAA policy specifically excludes any commercial use of covered vehicles, whether it's ride share, packages, food, newspapers, etc.


So... you're not driving anymore or just taking your chances?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Authority said:


> So... you're not driving anymore or just taking your chances?


As my signature says, I don't drive ride share. I've had a long career driving other people's cars, primarily as a security driver for corporate executives and then as a private chauffeur.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My AAA policy specifically excludes any commercial use of covered vehicles, whether it's ride share, packages, food, newspapers, etc.


I no longer have AAA as my insurer but when i did their excluded commercial use policy was several pages long.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> I no longer have AAA as my insurer but when i did their excluded commercial use policy was several pages long.


Yep, they left no doubt about their position and no wiggle room, including omissions in the application for a policy.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> My AAA policy specifically excludes any commercial use of covered vehicles, whether it's ride share, packages, food, newspapers, etc.


That's Southern California for you.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IR12 said:


> That's Southern California for you.


So your CSAA policy doesn't exclude driving for hire?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

IR12 said:


> That's Southern California for you.


No that has nothing to do with Southern California. That is probably every insurance underwriter doing what insurance companies do, limit their liability where ever possible.


----------

